# Stats for Jarlaxle ??



## SockMonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

Does any one know of stats for jarlaxle for 3rd/3.5?? i tried to search but not allowed so ill post. thanks in advance.


----------



## DarkSoldier (Nov 10, 2003)

Maybe it's in the Underdark book?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't think that Jarlaxle's stats have been published in any 3e book.  The FRCS lists him as being a Male Drow Ftr 17, and I believe that the Underdark book says the same thing.


----------



## jgsugden (Nov 10, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I don't think that Jarlaxle's stats have been published in any 3e book.  The FRCS lists him as being a Male Drow Ftr 17, and I believe that the Underdark book says the same thing.




That surprises me. I' think he'd have a few rogue or monk levels (at least).


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

Underdark book says fighter 18.  In my FR campaign, Jarlaxle is epic level.


----------



## Cyraneth (Nov 11, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Underdark book says fighter 18.  In my FR campaign, Jarlaxle is epic level.



Simply 'cause he's so cool, right? 

- Cyraneth


----------



## sithramir (Nov 11, 2003)

Cyraneth said:
			
		

> Simply 'cause he's so cool, right?
> 
> - Cyraneth



Jarlaxle 
Male Drow Elf Ranger 1/Rogue 4/Duelist 9/Fighter 3: CR 18; Medium-size humanoid (elf); HD 1d10+2 plus 4d6+8 plus 9d10+18 plus 3d10+6; hp 127; Init +9; Spd 30 ft.; AC 31 (touch 20, flat-footed 23); Atk +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+10/19-20/x2, +5 wounding longsword) and +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+10/19-20/x2, +5 longsword) or +26/+26/+21/+21 ranged (1d4+10/19-20/x2, +4 dagger); SA Precise attack +2d6, sneak attack +2d6; SQ Drow traits, acrobatic attack, canny defense, elaborate parry, enhanced mobility, evasion, favored enemy drow +1, grace, improved reflexes, uncanny dodge; SR 28; AL CN; SV Fort +11, Ref +16, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 18, Wis 15, Cha 18. Height 5 ft. 4 in.
Skills and Feats: Balance +15, Bluff +15, Climb +9, Diplomacy +15, Hide +15, Intimidate +8, Intuit Direction +5, Jump +9, Knowledge (Menzoberranzan history) +15, Knowledge (Menzoberranzan local) +15, Knowledge (Menzoberranzan nobility and royalty) +15, Listen +15, Move Silently +15, Profession (gamer) +6, Ride (horse) +7, Ride (lizard) +10, Search +15, Sense Motive +15, Speak Language (Common, Draconic, Drow, Drow Sign, Elven), Spot +15, Tumble +9, Use Magic Device +15, Use Rope +7, Wilderness Lore +7; Ambidexterity, Combat Reflexes, Daylight Adaptation, Dodge, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Mobility, Quick Draw, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Twin Sword Style, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword), Whirlwind Attack.
Possessions: +5 longsword, +5 wounding longsword, bracer of +4 throwing daggers, cape of scintillating colors, vest of displacement, eye patch of mind shielding, brooch of shielding, ring of protection +5, ring of freedom of movement, boots of dark elvenkind (can create a ghost sound effect at will, centered on Jarlaxle), wand of illumination, wand of lightning bolt (6th level, 32 charges), necklace of magic missiles (5th level, 18 charges), diatryma feather of wondrous power, hat of holding [light pellets (10), whistle of Bregan D'aerthe (this item is magically attuned only to the ears of Bregan D'aerthe members), portable hole, greater piwafwi cloak, globe of language translation, various other trinkets].

I guess I should note that these are not "published stats" but you did just ask for stats so enjoy.


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 11, 2003)

sithramir said:
			
		

> Jarlaxle
> Male Drow Elf Ranger 1/Rogue 4/Duelist 9/Fighter 3: CR 18; Medium-size humanoid (elf); HD 1d10+2 plus 4d6+8 plus 9d10+18 plus 3d10+6; hp 127; Init +9; Spd 30 ft.; AC 31 (touch 20, flat-footed 23); Atk +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+10/19-20/x2, +5 wounding longsword) and +24/+19/+14/+9 melee (1d8+10/19-20/x2, +5 longsword) or +26/+26/+21/+21 ranged (1d4+10/19-20/x2, +4 dagger); SA Precise attack +2d6, sneak attack +2d6; SQ Drow traits, acrobatic attack, canny defense, elaborate parry, enhanced mobility, evasion, favored enemy drow +1, grace, improved reflexes, uncanny dodge; SR 28; AL CN; SV Fort +11, Ref +16, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 18, Wis 15, Cha 18. Height 5 ft. 4 in.
> Skills and Feats: Balance +15, Bluff +15, Climb +9, Diplomacy +15, Hide +15, Intimidate +8, Intuit Direction +5, Jump +9, Knowledge (Menzoberranzan history) +15, Knowledge (Menzoberranzan local) +15, Knowledge (Menzoberranzan nobility and royalty) +15, Listen +15, Move Silently +15, Profession (gamer) +6, Ride (horse) +7, Ride (lizard) +10, Search +15, Sense Motive +15, Speak Language (Common, Draconic, Drow, Drow Sign, Elven), Spot +15, Tumble +9, Use Magic Device +15, Use Rope +7, Wilderness Lore +7; Ambidexterity, Combat Reflexes, Daylight Adaptation, Dodge, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Mobility, Quick Draw, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Twin Sword Style, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword), Whirlwind Attack.
> Possessions: +5 longsword, +5 wounding longsword, bracer of +4 throwing daggers, cape of scintillating colors, vest of displacement, eye patch of mind shielding, brooch of shielding, ring of protection +5, ring of freedom of movement, boots of dark elvenkind (can create a ghost sound effect at will, centered on Jarlaxle), wand of illumination, wand of lightning bolt (6th level, 32 charges), necklace of magic missiles (5th level, 18 charges), diatryma feather of wondrous power, hat of holding [light pellets (10), whistle of Bregan D'aerthe (this item is magically attuned only to the ears of Bregan D'aerthe members), portable hole, greater piwafwi cloak, globe of language translation, various other trinkets].
> ...




His to hit bonus doesn't remotely add up (he doesn't even have the normal penalties for TWF, never mind what he'd be hit with for not using a light off-hand weapon), he can't use any of this Duelist precise strike abilities because he's not using light or piercing weapons, and he has about twice as many feats as he's supposed to (or 5 or 6 too many if he's 3.0). And if he prefers to fight with two weapons, being a Duelist is a waste of time because you can't use Precise Strike and still use an off-hand weapon.


----------



## DeathOfRats (Nov 11, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> His to hit bonus doesn't remotely add up (he doesn't even have the normal penalties for TWF, never mind what he'd be hit with for not using a light off-hand weapon), he can't use any of this Duelist precise strike abilities because he's not using light or piercing weapons, and he has about twice as many feats as he's supposed to (or 5 or 6 too many if he's 3.0). And if he prefers to fight with two weapons, being a Duelist is a waste of time because you can't use Precise Strike and still use an off-hand weapon.




Not to mention that his most valuable possession (Charon's Claw) isn't listed under his equipment...


----------



## Gregor (Nov 11, 2003)

DeathOfRats said:
			
		

> Not to mention that his most valuable possession (Charon's Claw) isn't listed under his equipment...





Its been a while since I read any Drizzt novels and I am sure as hell not caught up in the series....but doesnt Entreri carry Charon's Claw?  I could be mistaken...

Cheers,


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Nov 12, 2003)

Did that version of Jarlaxle succumb to 3.0 ranger cheese? Drow rangers ... ewww!


----------



## jester47 (Nov 12, 2003)

the stats for Jarlaxleare unpublished in any official respect.

Aaron.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 12, 2003)

Oops, I did forget to change the attacks bonus's on his secondary attacks for it not being a light weapon. However, the attack bonus adds up when I do it checking all the modifiers including ranger to drow which is what he mostly uses. 

  Who said he fights with 2 longswords anyways? He was trained that early on but now prefer's to use daggers as his primary attack. His duelist levels came after he was trained as a fighter. 

  His most prized possession was crenshinibillan and Artemis Entreri definitely has charon's claw. 

  The idea of ranger in the underdark makes total sense to anyone who has to go into its "wilds" like drow male hunting parties have to do often. 

  I never claimed the items were a perfect add up to the "suggested" values in the DMG. I also haven't used the stats in quite some time as they are 3.0. I've already stated this. The fact is he's been around as the head of an organization so his having more cash in item values makes sense.

  The feats are 1 over after checking virtual feats from ranger and fighter feats but oh well. Feel free to fix them


----------



## mmu1 (Nov 12, 2003)

sithramir said:
			
		

> Oops, I did forget to change the attacks bonus's on his secondary attacks for it not being a light weapon. However, the attack bonus adds up when I do it checking all the modifiers including ranger to drow which is what he mostly uses.
> 
> Who said he fights with 2 longswords anyways? He was trained that early on but now prefer's to use daggers as his primary attack. His duelist levels came after he was trained as a fighter.
> 
> ...




You forgot to account for the TWF penalties at all. And he's entitled to 10 feats (6 base, 2 bonus fighter, 2 virtual) but has 15. As for what he fights with, your write-up only has a dagger listed as a ranged attack... Face it, man, you were sloppy, and on ENWorld, that has very predictable consequences.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 12, 2003)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Its been a while since I read any Drizzt novels and I am sure as hell not caught up in the series....but doesnt Entreri carry Charon's Claw?  I could be mistaken...
> 
> Cheers,




That is correct.  Charon's Claw is Artemis Entreri's sword.  He gains it in the novel _Servant of the Shard._


----------



## jester47 (Nov 12, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> That is correct.  Charon's Claw is Artemis Entreri's sword.  He gains it in the novel _Servant of the Shard._




Just to shoot a little off topic here- 

Servant is RAS's best work to date aside from the original trilogy.  It was good enough to get me to read it, and then it was good enough to get me to read through the whole dang series.  He needs to write more Jarlaxle and Entreri books, with side commentary by Drizzt.  Which he is apparently working on.  

Aaron.


----------



## sithramir (Nov 12, 2003)

I heard he isn't writing anything more on artemis or jarlaxle other than in small short stories.


----------

